# Getting my 1st glock ....21 or 20????



## Lucretius (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I've rented and shot nearly everything my local range had to offer that even remotely interested me and I've come to this descision. Get the 10mm or 45 acp.

First I am not new to handguns and have owned a 45 in the past. I've never owned a glock before and never shot one before today. I really didn't like the looks of em, but man I sure shot all the glock models better than anything else I put my hands on. Just great guns.

I'm primarily going to be shooting at the range and in the woods with friends and family. I do live in the Inland NW(Washington state) so there is a *remote* chance of the bear encounter, or maybe even a cougar. But truthfully the 2 legged predators worry me more out and about. This gun will be a home defense gun as well. I do not have my CWP as of yet, but I do plan to get it. I have made up my mind that I will be purchasing a different gun to carry concealed.

So which of these calibers should I go for? I unfortunely did not get to shoot the glock 20 because my local range did not have one to rent. The glock 21 was great though, and I have 200 rounds of ammo at home already from my last 45 handgun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A .45 will certainly put down a cougar. It is probably not as good as 10mm versus a bear.

I would get the .45. The remote chance of a bear attack seems substantially outweighed by the .45's much greater availability, lower cost, and lighter recoil (compared to full-charge 10mm loads).


----------



## Lucretius (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> A .45 will certainly put down a cougar. It is probably not as good as 10mm versus a bear.
> 
> I would get the .45. The remote chance of a bear attack seems substantially outweighed by the .45's much greater availability, lower cost, and lighter recoil (compared to full-charge 10mm loads).


Great advice as always. This is pretty much what I was thinking, and I am perfectly comfortable with the 45 round and the model 21 for that matter.

Thanks for reaffirming what I was already thinking Mike.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I own the G20 and have been really happy with it. ammo does cost a little more then the .45 but the 10mm is nice to have with you in the woods or our on a hunt as a back-up. For me i feel the 10mm has just a little more kick then the .45 but is more controllable then the .40
for 10mm ammo check out this link http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_25&osCsid=1585f9642fd0999e3a076372b44b81a7


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd get the 21 45acp


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you reload and like to have fun, then get the 10mm.

If you're old school, then get the G21 in .45ACP. I say "old school" because the .45 caliber is classic.


----------



## Lucretius (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again for all the helpful input. I was researching the doubletap 45 acp ammo and I think I can get a decent forest/defense round in 45 acp so that's where I headed.

Looks like the 21 has my name on it,...just need to decide on the 21 or 21SF.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't know too much about the .45 although I have shot it before. It does seem to have less or should I say a different recoil than my Glock 23 I also have the Glock 19 and 26 which I absolutely love to shoot. 

If double taps, fast and accurate follow up shots are not a consideration, then go with the .45 But I really love my all around .40 round one of the most accurate guns I own along with my 9mm Glock 19. My groups are tighter with my 19 due to recoil reasons. Just my .02


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> If you reload and like to have fun, then get the 10mm.
> 
> If you're old school, then get the G21 in .45ACP. I say "old school" because the .45 caliber is classic.


Ditto


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the 21sf or the g 37 in 45GAP

check the latest glock annual
there are 4 state police that have recently gone to the 45gap!!!


----------



## bat21c (Feb 19, 2008)

i have the 21c...its probly the best gun ive shot in my life..soo i would look into that...less recoil than others..and less muzzle flash.i own a 21c of my own and wouldnt shoot anything else. i will use it for my duty weapon for when i become a police officer


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

I picked up a G21 yesterday, and love it. 

I tried it and the SF version and the SF felt very awkward at clip release. My hands are rather large so the big brother to the SF was alot better fit. Seems like there is room for my hand to breath a little.
Just a thought.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

spidey2091 said:


> I tried it and the SF version and the SF felt very awkward at *clip release.*
> Just a thought.


*Magazines* are for Glocks and Clips are for women's hair.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Only one way to solve this delimma.................get 'em both! :smt023


----------

